# what is your DREAM snow blower?



## trx680 (Jan 25, 2016)

Regardless of price, what NEW snow blower would you love to own? 
I'm assuming you would be wanting the best quality blower you can get.

Just trying to get a census on the better quality NEW bowers out there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum trx680


Hands down, Zaugg "Snow-Beast".










BUT, if I could afford one I'd likely just stay inside and warm and pay someone else with a plow to do it.

.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd like something with remote control (as in, I'm in the warm house while operating it). Better yet, fully automated...

Mike


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello trx680, welcome to *SBF!!*
my dream snowblower wouldn't be exactly new maybe like new, it would be a toro snow hound 25
now if I were in the market for a new snowblower it would be an ariens platinum sho24


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Already have my dream machine....


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## 88racing (Jan 20, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk13mZq06PI


Very cool. Seen that one before

I'd settle for a Yamaha though


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd have to have the opportunity to have a few different machines from different manufactures at my disposal at the same time so I could try them out side by side. That way I could get a real feel for them and how they operated on my drive under my snow conditions.

Top contenders would be from Honda and Ariens.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mikeinri said:


> I'd like something with remote control (as in, I'm in the warm house while operating it). Better yet, fully automated...
> 
> Mike


You mean like this......


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm still hopeful to make (not buy) my dream ride-on tracked snowblower with a heated cab.

If I'd have to buy one I think it would be a Europen Yamaha (don't know the model number) or a Canadian Honda HS1336 (the Yamaha bening my #1 choice).


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

trx680 said:


> Regardless of price, what NEW snow blower would you love to own?
> I'm assuming you would be wanting the best quality blower you can get.
> 
> Just trying to get a census on the better quality NEW bowers out there.


The best NEW snowblower out there is the Honda HSS1332ATD.

The reason for this is the Auger Protection System which has completely negated the need to replace shearbolts for me. Shear bolt replacement SUCKS. 

There is really no competition right now. 

Look at this sexy beast:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I already have it.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:*


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

About a 40 hp 4x4 tractor with a heated cab, 72" snowblower on the front and 72" scraper blade on the rear.:biggrin:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I used to have to clear my parents 200' driveway with a 1993 Cub Cadet 1641 tractor with a plow. In Upstate NY, we got some serious snowfall sometimes, and you can only push so much snow! I use to get a running start and plow into it at speed to move the piles!
A tractor with a blower mounted to it is what I'd like! My driveway now is too small for something that big.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

<-------


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> I used to have to clear my parents 200' driveway with a 1993 Cub Cadet 1641 tractor with a plow. In Upstate NY, we got some serious snowfall sometimes, and you can only push so much snow! I use to get a running start and plow into it at speed to move the piles!
> A tractor with a blower mounted to it is what I'd like! My driveway now is too small for something that big.


This show the limitation of a plow vs a snowblower on a large snowfall


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> I'm still hopeful to make (not buy) my dream ride-on tracked snowblower with a heated cab.


 This one has a heated cab, ride on (in), just missing the tracks...


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> This show the limitation of a plow vs a snowblower on a large snowfall
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u8ZfYI6K_g


 Yep! That was my struggle 20 years ago!

I found the sales brochure for the Cub Cadet tractor my Dad bought, and the price written in it by the dealer for the snowblower attachment was over $1,100 in 1993! That's a pricey attachment for back then.
Now I see why he opted for the plow, which I think was $250 or so.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> <-------


Show off !!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey HEY... just the facts ma'am... it is what it is... :icon-shrug:










Good machines seem to find me... not my fault, I guess I smell like grease.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My dream snowblower is a Mid-70's Wheel Horse garden tractor with snowblower attachment:










I will probably put that combo together..someday.

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yanmar Ronin,
What are the specifications of your super blower? including engine size, clearing path, auger housing height, augers diameter, impeller diameter and aproximate snow throwing distance in "ideal" snow conditions?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

skutflut said:


> This one has a heated cab, ride on (in), just missing the tracks...


Perhaps I should make a mini tracked ride on blower before the real one....... :icon_scratch: :icon-hgtg:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> My dream snowblower is a Mid-70's Wheel Horse garden tractor with snowblower attachment:
> 
> Scot


I'm not sure what year this one is, but it's in Mass!

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/5411057841.html


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

caddydaddy said:


> I'm not sure what year this one is, but it's in Mass!
> 
> https://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/5411057841.html


Nice!
that's a bit earlier than what im looking for, but pretty close!
(the seller is also asking double what its worth..)
nice condition though!

Scot


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

The Yamaha YT1232ED.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

My dream machine.....anything used by my son to blow the drive way.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> This show the limitation of a plow vs a snowblower on a large snowfall
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u8ZfYI6K_g


Are these yours or one you found on the web?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Yanmar Ronin,
> What are the specifications of your super blower? including engine size, clearing path, auger housing height, augers diameter, impeller diameter and aproximate snow throwing distance in "ideal" snow conditions?


From the manual:

Length: 1775mm (70")
Width/clearing path: 960mm (38")
Height: 1675mm (66")
Weight: 368kg (811 lbs) 
Engine: Yanmar Diesel L100ASEWA, 406cc, 9hp continuous/10 peak @1,800 rpm, electric start
12v electrical system/fan driven dynamo/regulated

Auger diameter: 420mm (16.5") Impeller diameter: 340mm (13.25")
Chute rotation: L120*/R120* (really sounds cool when it's shooting at max past your ear) :biggrin:
Clearing capacity: 60 tons/hr
Throwing distance: >15m (>50ft)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/793121-post19.html


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This:

https://www.toro.com/en/golf/trim-surround-mowers/groundsmaster-7200-7210-polar-trac


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

A Honda Single Stage
with a 6.5 H.P. Commercial Grade Engine
No Headlight
Remote Chute Control
weighing no more than 90 lbs.
Fuel injected, no carburetor
Lets have the handle bars hinged in the middle for easy folding and storage.
Electric Start

Snow would melt at the mere sight of this beast.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Center Mass said:


> A Honda Single Stage
> with a 6.5 H.P. Commercial Grade Engine
> No Headlight
> Remote Chute Control
> ...


Interesting
:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

bearman49709 said:


> Are these yours or one you found on the web?


Not mine, just a Youtube found video.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If I was limited to what I could buy new from a local US dealer, the Honda HSM1336 Hybrid. Retail of $7999.
If it was something I could import? That makes it tough.
Perhap this Wado. Retails for $31,000 USD before shipping. Might be too big.
I am still in love with this fuel injected JDM Honda.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe even this some day.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:Cat | 18M3 Motor Grader | Caterpillar


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

That's easy, and it's the Honda that the Mrs can operate:


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

anything Walmart sells:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

The exchange calculation I come up with based on the Yahoo auction listing of
*3,050,000 ¥ (Yen)* is shown below. This is only based on the listing price and nothing else.

3,050,000.00 JPY = *25,805.51 USD*
Japanese Yen ↔ US Dollar
1 JPY = 0.00846082 USD 1 USD = 118.192 JPY
Mid-market rates: 2016-01-27 03:03 UTC
XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority

Certainly not peanuts or chicken feed by any means, but not as high as previously indicated.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

That one's (slightly) used.

That Toro linked above (https://www.toro.com/en/golf/trim-surround-mowers/groundsmaster-7200-7210-polar-trac) is pretty neat, same 3 cylinder Kubota diesel (D1105) that my mower has, very nice plant.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

ztnoo said:


> The exchange calculation I come up with based on the Yahoo auction listing of
> *3,050,000 ¥ (Yen)* is shown below. This is only based on the listing price and nothing else.
> 
> 3,050,000.00 JPY = *25,805.51 USD*
> ...


Sorry. I did say retail price. 
https://www.wadosng.jp/sw4412a.html
3726000 Japanese Yen equals
31556.2392 US Dollar


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow, even on the HSL2511, Honda couldn't get the leaking chute thing figured out??? I guess I feel better about my HS1332TAS???

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> You mean like this......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbnLMrd-wbM


Yes, exactly like that!!!

EDIT: OOF, I just saw the price ($9,850), and it isn't a Honda, and doesn't even have tracks! Ouch!

Mike


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

George White, Woods or Bur vac 72 inch with remote chute control front mounted on my Ford 5000 tractor.
My brother has a Bur Vac on his MF 65 rear mount and can blow the snow 80 feet no problems.

 Al


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk13mZq06PI


I'm going to have to say that this is easily the hands-down winner.:smiley-whacky017::smiley-whacky017::smiley-whacky017:


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

db9938 said:


> This:
> 
> https://www.toro.com/en/golf/trim-surround-mowers/groundsmaster-7200-7210-polar-trac


That's pretty cool in my book db.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

dbert said:


> If I was limited to what I could buy new from a local US dealer, the Honda HSM1336 Hybrid. Retail of $7999.
> If it was something I could import? That makes it tough.
> Perhap this Wado. Retails for $31,000 USD before shipping. Might be too big.
> I am still in love with this fuel injected JDM Honda.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNC2KtstciE



I do not understand these super-large walk-behinds. Why walk when you can ride [and be out of the elements]? Is it so if it goes over a cliff you don't go with it?
:question:


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Maybe even this some day.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:Cat | 18M3 Motor Grader | Caterpillar


Hellooooo McFlyyyyy! Didn't I tell you not to come into the Caterpillar Dealer again and drool over _MY _machine! Do you realize what would happen if you drooled all over my Grader? I'd have to repaint the whole thing and then I couldn't pay rent and me and grandma would get kicked out of our house. You wouldn't want that to happen would you McFly?? :icon_blue_very_sad::biggrin::banghead::biggrin:


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

Terrance said:


> I do not understand these super-large walk-behinds. Why walk when you can ride [and be out of the elements]? Is it so if it goes over a cliff you don't go with it?
> :question:


A large, very high quality walk behind is still cheaper than a mediocre tractor-blower combo. I know someone with a $10,000 riding tractor/snowblower combo and to be honest, my Honda HSS1332ATD walk behind ($3400) kicks it's ass.

The other reason is that even big walk-behinds can fit places a tractor just can't. And the tracked blowers can go places because of traction and the ability to ride on top of snow that tractor's can't. I can use my big Honda to clear all my little paths around my buildings, but it's still powerful enough to clear my driveways in a decent amount of time.

If I got a tractor, I would have to build a place to store it, I'd still need a snowblower to do the paths and my overall clearing time probably wouldn't decrease that much.

Every situation is different, but I can see (from personal experience) why a monster walk-behind would make more sense than a tractor for a LOT of people.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

S_trangeBrew said:


> Every situation is different, but I can see (from personal experience) why a monster walk-behind would make more sense than a tractor for a LOT of people.


I am not a fan of a tractor/snowblower set up either (I had a not so good experience with an late 80's/early 90's Craftsman 14HP tractor and a 40" snowblower attachment in a 25-30" snow storm), but how about that monster walk behind snowblower modified to accomodate a seat or even better a cabin where you can seat and have all the controlls there for you?


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> I am not a fan of a tractor/snowblower set up either (I had a not so good experience with an late 80's/early 90's Craftsman 14HP tractor and a 40" snowblower attachment in a 25-30" snow storm), but how about that monster walk behind snowblower modified to accomodate a seat or even better a cabin where you can seat and have all the controlls there for you?


Gravely had a sulky back in the day. 

Get too fancy with them and then you have..... a tractor. With all it's inherent disadvantages. LOL.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

S_trangeBrew said:


> Gravely had a sulky back in the day.
> 
> Get too fancy with them and then you have..... a tractor. With all it's inherent disadvantages. LOL.


I meant a seat on the blower. Hopefuly I'll get to make mine in the future....


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> I meant a seat on the blower. Hopefuly I'll get to make mine in the future....


Sounds cool. I'd be worried about weight distribution and the little snowblower engine hauling my fat ass around and still being able to throw snow decently. 

Maybe the people with the diesel blowers don't have to worry about that stuff.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

S_trangeBrew said:


> Sounds cool. I'd be worried about weight distribution and the little snowblower engine hauling my fat ass around and still being able to throw snow decently.
> 
> Maybe the people with the diesel blowers don't have to worry about that stuff.


It would be a considerable larger machine that the typical walk behind blower, 46-54" wide auger housing, powered by a Kawasaki liquid cooled 26HP engine, just to give you an idea of the overall size.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sort of like that db, but is probaby going to be slightly smaller.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, but it's got a heated cab.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

If it has a decent sound system, an operator could listen to Jimmy Buffet while blowing tons of 30" snow, and do it for hours in comfort.
Or any other artist or music you care to choose.......
Where do you sign up to volunteer to run this?
:wavetowel2:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Hey, but it's got a heated cab.


Yes, that is part of the plan. 

I think the TORO runs over 30K, if I can build mine in the 5-7K I'll be happy.... k:, but I don't think it'll happen for a few years, I'm slowly trying to move the rest of my smaller projects..... :smiley-confused009:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ztnoo said:


> If it has a decent sound system, an operator could listen to Jimmy Buffet while blowing tons of 30" snow, and do it for hours in comfort.
> :wavetowel2:


Hey, if it has 12v DC, installing a stereo system should not be hard at all.....


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

That enclosed cab Toro is a pretty niffy looking machine.
It would probably be a real pleasure to use, even in the worse of conditions.
I Googled around a bit to find more info.
Nowhere could I find the slightest hint of what they sell for. If someone here is a Toro dealer or knows a Toro dealer well, it would be intersting to know how much dinero has to be tossed on the table to get one of these.
Certainly not for everyone and every situation, but it sure looks like a killer machine.

https://www.toro.com/en/golf/trim-surround-mowers/groundsmaster-7200-7210-polar-trac

Its called a "*Groundsmaster® 7200/7210 Polar Trac™ System*"
Features:
* Consists of Tracks & Carrier Frame (30370) and Heated Hard Top Cab (30371)
* Spacious ROPS certified heated cab offers large windows for clear visibility
* Available snow attachments include Snow Blower, Rotary Broom, Angled Snow Blade, Fixed V-plow, and Powered V-Plow
* Quick Attach System™ (QAS) allows swapping of attachments without tools

Overview
While other mowers hibernate during the winter months, the Toro® Polar Trac™ System transforms the Groundsmaster® 7200/7210 into a powerful snow removal machine. The patented Polar Trac™ System is ready for all winter conditions with its heated hard cab, innovative rubber track system and quick-connect attachments. With its zero turn radius capabilities, you can remove snow from the tightest areas.

Specifications
Attachment lift system: Quick Attach System™ (QAS) allows swapping of attachments without tools; Discharge Chute or the angular position of both the Rotary Broom and Straight Blade
Cab: Polar Trac™ Cab: ROPS certified, tinted safety glass, includes heater/pressurizer, front wiper, dome light, upholstered interior, floor mat, rubber isolator mounts
Controls: Attachment Controls: Two foot pedals; Left pedal: Raise/Lower/Hold/ Float; Right pedal: Attachment angle control–right/left
Ground Speed: 0-8 mph (12.9 km/h)
Lighting: Cab Light System: Work/road lights, turn signals, flashers and tail lamps
Track Tread: Kevlar reinforced rubber compound
Track System: Three wheels distribute weight over each track; front two wheels are mounted to a walking axle permitting motion without losing track tension

Attachments 
Fixed V-Plow
Powered V-Plow
Angled Snow Blade
Rotary Broom
Snowthrower: 53 in (135 cm) wide Erskine™ snowthrower throws snow up to 30’ (9.1 m) while clearing paths down to the ground. Manufactured and marketed by Erskine Attachments™.

Engine: Kubota® liquid-cooled diesel engine - 24.8 hp (18.5 kW)
Fuel Capacity: 11.5 gallons (43.5 liters), diesel
Weight: Approx. 1,900 lbs. (862 kg)
Warranty: 2-year limited warranty


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

I really like the features / controls on this normal-sized Yanmar walk-behind....






If money was wasn't an object, maybe something like the Holder S 990....


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

OK, that Toro Groundmaster is now my dream machine! But, the auger housing should be twice as high, and it would be great if the attachment options included a loader to give it more versatility across seasons.

Mike


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

That Toro is sweet , but I keep looking at the video for these and they look like a lot of fun


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Yes, that is part of the plan.
> I think the TORO runs over 30K, if I can build mine in the 5-7K I'll be happy.... k:, but I don't think it'll happen for a few years, I'm slowly trying to move the rest of my smaller projects..... :smiley-confused009:


Hey HS where or when can we see some of your smaller projects? :emoticon-object-028:icon-shrug:
Curious mind want to know??:smiley-confused009:


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd like to see someone remove the light from the dashboard and instead add two. One light in a bar arrangement directly above the bucket. This would not only ensure the light is always headed where you are but add some weight to the front end to help keep it down. Two a light on the discharge shoot so no matter what direction it is pointed, the area you are sending the snow to is lit up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Biketrax said:


> Hey HS where or when can we see some of your smaller projects? :emoticon-object-028:icon-shrug:
> Curious mind want to know??:smiley-confused009:


Here are a few of them, all in process...., I do not have many pictures, but will try to add in the future....

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/79889-yamaha-ys828w-partial-restoration.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/72946-honda-hs1128tas-project.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/69250-honda-hs824was.html


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

A couple of things jumped out at me from that Prinoth video...

Why does anyone need to drive that fast to plow a sidewalk? That's a pedestrian fatality waiting to happen!

Interesting that they were running a plow in front of the snowblower. That would make my walk-behind faster too!)

Mike


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

mikeinri said:


> A couple of things jumped out at me from that Prinoth video...
> 
> Why does anyone need to drive that fast to plow a sidewalk? That's a pedestrian fatality waiting to happen!
> 
> ...


 That's my story and I'm stickin' to it


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

OSHA rules aside, it does look like fun. Put an outback trailer on it, and it's the perfect RV. 

Although, I would prefer a wider stance, but that would not work for sidewalks.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Coby7 said:


> Already have my dream machine....


 +1:2cool:


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> Already have my dream machine....


+ 1 for one week ago ! And hopefully with a little luck , next week ... the second snowblower of my dreams.:behindsofa:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

A 20 hp. 24 in wide ,hydrostatic transmission, power steering and extra large tires. It would be great if it blew snow at least 40ft. up in the air, Just for bragging rights on the block.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My dream snowblower..... Any one of the three I presently own that does what it's suppoosed to do. I don't need the biggest, best or baddest. I simply need one that clears the snow that needs moved. That makes me very happy. :smile:


----------

